# Reel Recommendation for 8w BVK



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Look around on this and other sites for a good used reel (Abel, Tibor, Nautilus). They can all be had for under $450.


----------



## coolguy420_69 (Feb 27, 2017)

The Orvis Hydros SL iv is a stellar reel for the money. 250 dollars, full sealed drag and it has essentially the same drag as the award winning Mirage reel, just with fewer drag discs. It is a super large arbor and has phenomenal pick up rate. That being said you do lose a little backing but it will still hold more that 200 yards. Easy.


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

I like the hydros SLV as well, but will give a strong shout out to the Okuma SLV. The SLV is inexpensive, so you can get reel+spare spool+quality lines for both, for close to the same price as the hydros. That can't be overlooked, but that hydros is sweet.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I really like the hydros as well, the drag is pretty smooth and a solid reel. I would also like to add the orvis is donating 5% of sales to support the glades. With that having been said, I currently use the Allen Kraken 3 on my 8wt and it is a wicked system. The drag surrenders line smoothly and holds a boat ton of backing. Just my two pennies.

Lou


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

3-Tand TF-70

http://www.3-tand.com/

The guy who designed these reels was one of the designers for the Van Staal reels. So that got my attention! One of the lightest reels I've held and is a great fit for an 8wt BVK. Sealed ultra silky smooth drag system and when I tell you it has some brakes... "it has some brakes!" I've been beating it up over the last year and using and abusing it. So far, I can't find anything wrong with it or anything I don't like about it. I've owned a lot of reels and I have to say that this reel is one of the best values I've seen on the market (price vs performance!). Not a bad reel for around the $200 price tag with a lifetime warranty.

Believe me, I do like a good reel, like an Abel, Nautilus, Tibor and an Islander. But I've been a little gitty over this reel this past year.

Here's a good cobia that I caught with Backbone recently that put the screws to this 3-Tand TF-70 on an 8wt (I'll do a thread on that trip), and the reel performed well without a hitch. The rod didn't have quite the stopping power for this fish, so the reel had to make up the difference with some very long drag screaming runs.



Ted Haas


----------



## mluman83 (Jun 18, 2016)

Backwater said:


> 3-Tand TF-70
> 
> http://www.3-tand.com/
> 
> ...


That is a sexy looking reel and the weight is crazy low. I'll look into it! I'm just not sure if I wanna go good real on a budget or go after something a little more expensive. I would like to get something thats gonna last me forever...


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

I think it depends on what you want your all around reel to do ... If I were you, I would think long and hard about a 6/8 ccfx2... the stopping power from it is much greater than the x, and that rod isn't so light that you need a super light reel. I like the 6/8 more than the x for an all around reel on an 8 and it will certainty take a little beating better. They are both sweet reels and you cant go wrong with either one.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

In that price range you may want to check out Galvan and Lamson as well.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

mluman83 said:


> That is a sexy looking reel and the weight is crazy low. I'll look into it! I'm just not sure if I wanna go good real on a budget or go after something a little more expensive. I would like to get something that's gonna last me forever...


Lifetime warranty, made out of aircraft barstock aluminum, just like other high end reels. I remember when Tibor was the new kid on the block, but they had enough there for me to put my trust in them. Same thing with Nautilus.... Actually, they bought out a company called Old Florida Reels, which I had them too.

Personally, I'll never hold on to a reel for a lifetime to fish, except for nastalgia purposes, since they continue to come out with reels better and better. 10yrs has been the max for anything I've had in reels, unless it's just a sentimental piece. Same thing with rods, except I have 2 that are about 10 and 12yrs old.

crboggs mentioned 2 reels. Galvan - yes! Lamson - No! That's been my experience with them.


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Sealed ultra silky smooth drag system and when I tell you it has some breaks... "it has some breaks!"


Did you mean "brakes"? Certainly hope it doesn't break.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

bananabob said:


> Did you mean "brakes"? Certainly hope it doesn't break.


He was talking about the BVK


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a Galvan T-8 (color green) in perfect condition with backing and reel pouch for $315 shipped, if interested...

I have Galvan Torque reels from T-6 to T-12 (6wt to 12wt) and all of them perform flawlessly from bonefish to tarpon. I happen to have an extra if you need one..


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

bananabob said:


> Did you mean "brakes"? Certainly hope it doesn't break.


Lol.... That's what happens when I write stuff, past my bedtime!  Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

K3anderson said:


> He was talking about the BVK


Don't be a BVK hater!  Maybe I can help you not to high stick a fish or stick it in the ceiling fan.  jk . I can say the same thing about Lamson.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Snookdaddy said:


> I have a Galvan T-8 (color green) in perfect condition with backing and reel pouch for $315 shipped, if interested...
> 
> I have Galvan Torque reels from T-6 to T-12 (6wt to 12wt) and all of them perform flawlessly from bonefish to tarpon. I happen to have an extra if you need one..


mluman83, now that's a deal too!


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Backwater said:


> Don't be a BVK hater!  Maybe I can help you not to high stick a fish or stick it in the ceiling fan.


A ceiling fan or woodchipper is the best place to stick them. Craigslist works good too.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

coolguy420_69 said:


> The Orvis Hydros SL iv is a stellar reel for the money. 250 dollars, full sealed drag and it has essentially the same drag as the award winning Mirage reel, just with fewer drag discs. It is a super large arbor and has phenomenal pick up rate. That being said you do lose a little backing but it will still hold more that 200 yards. Easy.


I too look for reels in this price range. I have been looking to replace my current 8wt reel with this Hydros. It retails for $229 in my local Orvis and with the $25 off card, you can get it for around $200. I have two BVK rods, a 12 wt and a 6wt. The 6wt I went with the Lampson reel, which as somebody said is in the same price point. I also have an Orvis Recon 4wt which I put the TFO BVK reel on that one which is also in the same price point. I like all those reels and have no trouble with them.


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

whats 800 from 450 just get a hardy fortuna and be done with it... or a lamson guru sealed drag for a 100. all or none


----------



## Art Vandalay (Nov 30, 2016)

I stopped looking at the new tech and new reels after the ccf-x2, I have 5 of them. My go-to 8wt set up is the BVK with the 8/10 ccf-x2 and the scientific angler mastery series bonefish line. Sorry to restate much of what was said above, but can't tell you how happy I am with my nautili


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I have a bvk rod - they work well with a light reel. The BVK reels meant to match are really light - and weight wise, it is my favorite with the BVK rod.

I would buy the nautilus xl max in a second. I doubt you can do better at that price - plus its super light. 4" diameter and weighs a little under 5 ounces with nautilus quality for $400 - can't think of anything better for an 8 wt rod.


----------



## rtmackeil (Oct 18, 2020)

I bought a Lamson liquid with 2 extra spools for $150. I’m sure I’ll get called out, I know not a top tier reel. But it’s got a lifetime warranty, decent drag, and it balances nicely on a BVK (that’s what I have I, I think 8/9/10 wt.) I’ve had for 3 years now and drag still works fine. Then you can put the extra cash into 3 fly lines; a float, sink and intermediate, and figure out what you like best (if you’ve only been at it a year).

Good luck, hope it helps 👍


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

I’ve been abusing my redington Grande for 3 years and it’s been solid. Good looking reel that got an Impressive drag thats sealed. I would own another for sure. They go for $299


----------

